# Request



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I was reading on the barter board. This young lady wants some one to knt her some socks with yarn she has. She was diagnoised with breast cancer last week. Anyone want to help her out it is on the barter board. I do not know how to knit or I would try. I think this is someones blessing.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

We have some amazing sock knitters here, I'm sure we can find someone to help out!

I'll sign on as 'knitter of last resort' just because Canada Post takes so long. And I'm not world's fastest sock knitter!

ETA I see that's our Woodpecker!

Woodpecker, you can put that request up here on this board ... you'll find a knitter no problem! And if one of our south of the border fast knitters doesn't take you up on it, you message me and I'll take care of it for you!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I don't knit socks worth a darn, (tooooo slowwww) but we do have some fantastic sock knitters on this board. Now, if she wanted a hat...that I can do!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I dont knit socks well but I make the kind that slip over sock that keep your feet warm. I can help too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've already sent a PM to her.

Wondering what yarn she has and if it will be enough for the Spring Forward pattern.

I'll let everyone know when I cast on so we all can add our loving thoughts, prayers, candle lighting while I'm knitting.

eta ... she better not insist on paying me to do this for her ... it will be my honor


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Slight hijack. On another board that I'm on, one of the gals was going through Chemo, she asked to _"buy"_ some soft hand-knit hats......yea, like THAT was going to happen. We showered her with more than a dozen, last I heard....

All we need to know....is where to send them!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats right all we need is a address...We all love to knit and have plenty already knitted and just need someone to give them too...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm willing to help too. I WILL master that heel this weekend, and I can't think of a more worthy cause for my efforts.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

You all are making me cry. Thank you so much for your generosity, your thoughts, your prayers, your advice. May God bless each and every one of you!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I will be contacting others here for an adress. A good reason to get me out my non- knitting coma.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have Woodpecker's address!!! I say we ALL spam her real mailbox with gifts of love!

:grouphug:

Just let me know if you want to mail her something, okay?


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Would like the address so can send her a pair or 2..pm me SvenskaFlicka


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Woodpecker.....do you have a favorite color(s)....?????


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Please send me Address. TIA.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

lathermaker said:


> Woodpecker.....do you have a favorite color(s)....?????


My favorite is blue but I also like all colors of the rainbow. I love bright colors!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Your caring and generosity keeps bring me tears of joy. :grouphug:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Woodpecker said:


> My favorite is blue but I also like all colors of the rainbow. I love bright colors!


You got it!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok instead of pming everyone on this board I will ask here. Who sent me the lovely blue skeins of yarn, needles and shawl pattern? I need to properly thank you! Yesterday was a really bad day. Finding out I have more cancer put me back in shock. Your package cheered me up and reminded me that I have to fight because I've got to knit.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

In the sense of the old, old game show, "What's My Line" (what's that the name of it??)

Will the real Fiber Arts Forum Angel please step forward?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> In the sense of the old, old game show, "What's My Line" (what's that the name of it??)
> 
> Will the real Fiber Arts Forum Angel please step forward?


LOL thanks for the laugh!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

For some reason all I can think of is ...

"I'm Spartacus!"

"No, I'm Spartacus"

"*I'm* Spartacus!!!"


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

You ladies are a riot!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes you have to keep fighting and we are with you 100%...you have to knit to keep your mind off other things...Thats what my mom did...she was a fighter and we are here for you!!! {{HUGS}}


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

*I* am Spartacus!!!

No really. I sent the blues and shawl pattern and such. First I was just going to send yarn, then I thought you needed more yarn, then I thought, "huh, I bet she needs some nice needles", then I thought "hmmm, I'd better send her an easy pattern to knit with that yarn and those needles..." I had fun packing that box! 

I was so happy to hear that it arrived Monday for you. I didn't plan it, but seeing on the board that you were having a tough day that day... I'd like to think God was watching and scheduled it to arrive that day.

We're all here for you Woodpecker! :grouphug:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> *I* am Spartacus!!!
> 
> No really. I sent the blues and shawl pattern and such. First I was just going to send yarn, then I thought you needed more yarn, then I thought, "huh, I bet she needs some nice needles", then I thought "hmmm, I'd better send her an easy pattern to knit with that yarn and those needles..." I had fun packing that box!
> 
> ...


God bless you and yours that really cheered me up and remined be that I have to fight. I have to knit don't I?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes you do, and SO much MORE!!!!!!


----------

